# Oh my kids...



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Do you have those kids who just steal your heart? We want to see them!! :greengrin:

My "kids" Playful and Popcorn. Playful is my little wonderful doeling, I absolutely love her. She's a total momma's girl, she follows me religiously and likes to give kisses.  
Popcorn is her twin brother. He wasn't meant to stay, but he's staying (although he did have to loose his manhood! No bucks for me quite yet.) :greengrin: He's a total trouble maker, but a big cuddler (unlike his sister!). :angel2:

Trying to set playful up...fail.









Popcorn!

















Eating grandma's garden. :thumb: 









Playful's looking at my dog Sandy. "Are you gonna come play or WHAT?"









Popcorn-"What? Eat grandma's flowers? ME? Never!"









And then there's Bellini. I just got her Thursday, although she has the most curious and troublemaking personality of the three. :help: I've had to escape proof her pen three times, she's quite good at flexibly fitting through hog panels. :doh: But she's extremely sweet for a dam-raised kid, all three times she escaped she just baa'ed on the porch, waiting for me to come outside and get her. 




























Lets see your kids! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty babies!!!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Cute goats !!  !! Here's my doe Ginger when she was a Kid .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute......  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWW! They are darling


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Your kids are VERY cute!

I have one that totally has my heart!!! This is our Mojo (our 1st baby born on our ranch) and the entire family is in love w/him and he is gonna stay w/us and be one of two breeding bucks. He was supposed to be a dam raised kid, but his momma passed away  So my family has been his surrogate "momma" and we have bottle fed him (still are :laugh: )

This is Mojo at 6 weeks










This is him when he was about 4 weeks and still living in the house


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Gingersmama-Oh gosh, Ginger is the cutest! Look at that face! :greengrin: 

Burns Branch Boers- Oh Mojo is so handsome. <3 and that last picture had me :ROFL: . :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww love the babies  And Mojo is probably one of my very very favorite boer babies, he is soooo handsome :wink:

The most special kid we've ever had was Kid Rock Star. We sold him over the summer after he was weaned. 
He was born selenium deficiant <i was scared I'd OD my girls if I gave them added selenium so I opted to wait until they kidded>
I had to take him in, syringe feed him colostrum and then get some selenium e gel in him. He was back out with his mom hours later, but was weak. She didn't really push him away but she had bonded with her doeling, and we had to work with her for 3 weeks until she figured out it was better to nurse them both at the same time on her own LOL

Here he is with dried colostrum all over his face









3 days old sleeping in my lap









Kid Rock <black> and his sister, Mischief <red> 3 days old









Mischief and Kid Rock - 2 weeks old









They were such a pair...gosh I miss that stinker













































And this one was taken an hour before he left for his new home :tears: 









Otherwise, our special 'keeper' kid is Madison. She's such a spoiled brat LOL 


















Something funny about these two? Their dams are half sisters <same dam, different father>. Both dams are nubian/boer. Kid Rock's mom favors the nubian side IMO, and Madison's mom favors both - she's a large doe. Both are red does. Yet one had traditionals the other had reds <bred to the same buck>. Lots of people didn't believe me though :laugh:


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

You guys are killing me! I have to wait until November/December for babies!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my two keepers from this year- (there's a third, but she was really kept as a gift for one barn kid- so not really my keeper.)

Cowboy is the buckling - He was really kept as I wanted to sell his father as he was a pill to deal with, loved his mother, and (... I am a sucker for color, blue eyes, and polled... and to make it worse the barn kids feel in love with him- I am even a Worse sucker for what the kids want. He's nice enough, but not nearly as fancy lineage wise as my other boys!) 

























And I only have two very stiff set up pic's of my late summer keeper doeling. I Love this little girl. 
LOOOOVE her.
She's super long, her mother's mammary system is fantastic, and she is much better then her mother as far as how smoothly blended she is.
I ended up selling her mother as I was so happy with her to make more room in the herd for all the goats we just bought. (I am still not admitting how many we bought in public just yet.)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All very cute!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All Adorable........  :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Love all of the spoiled goaty pictures! Really wishing for new babies now!!!!! LOL


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

ok well we kept all of the doelings from last spring, and one buckling. So Im going to post pics of my Sunshine/Donkey ears....and BBJr.

Im not sure how old she was exactly in this one maybe a few days to a wk









this is newborn









About a month old


----------

